# 9800GTX auf Preisniveau der 8800GTX



## push@max (7. Mai 2008)

Hab auf geizhals festgestellt, dass die XFX 8800GTX und die EVGA 9800GTX nur noch knappe 4 trennen.

Aber die Preisentwicklung bei der EVGA 9800GTX ist übel ...schaut mal selber rein.

EDIT 16.05: Mittlerweile ist der Preisunterschied nur noch 0,96


[preis=1000]a324670.html[/preis]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Mai 2008)

Bitte Links im PCGH-Preisvergleich nutzen. Danke.


----------



## swan (8. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte Links im PCGH-Preisvergleich nutzen. Danke.



Im Endeffekt nutzt ihr auch nur die Daten von geizhals.at, macht doch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## exa (8. Mai 2008)

trotz des geringen preisunterschieds würde ich wieder zur 8800gtx greifen... mit nem 24 zoller full hd is speicher und bandbreite der 8800gtx besser geeignet, oc sei dank hat sie die gleiche leistung wie 9800gtx, ab den hohen auflösungen/qualieinstellungen is sie dann sogar besser


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Mai 2008)

swan schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt nutzt ihr auch nur die Daten von geizhals.at, macht doch keinen Unterschied.



Der Unterschied ist, dass man mit internen PCGH-Links nicht die Seite verlassen muss. Mit externen Geizhals-Links sehr wohl.


----------



## Venoxxis. (10. Mai 2008)

korrekt, die 88gtx bleibt auch für mich noch attraktiv,
denn eine "high-end karte" wie die 98gtx die man in hohen auflösen abschmieren kann ist schlicht und einfach nicht zu gebrauchen!


----------



## locojens (10. Mai 2008)

Moin! Moin! 
Sehe das genau so die 9800 GTX hat bei größeren Auflösungen weniger Leistung als die "alte" 8800 GTX. Es liegt sicher am kleineren Speicher sowie dessen schmälerer Anbindung.
Darum bleibe ich bei meiner "kleinen" 8800 GTX bis es wirklich mal eine Karte gibt die in allen Bereichen mehr Leistung bietet!


----------



## push@max (10. Mai 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die 9800GTX so verkauft, weil der ziemlich extreme Preisfall innerhalb der kurzen Zeit lässt nichts Gutes schließen...damals hielt sich der Preis von der 8800GTX über Monate stabil über 500.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (10. Mai 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die 9800GTX so verkauft, weil der ziemlich extreme Preisfall innerhalb der kurzen Zeit lässt nichts Gutes schließen...damals hielt sich der Preis von der 8800GTX über Monate stabil über 500.



Die 9800GTX verkauft sich hoffentlich sehr schlecht 
Die sollen ruhig auf dem Zeuch hocken bleiben^^
Schade, dass nicht alle Leute so die Ahnung von der Materie haben sonst würden viel weniger Leutz die Karte kaufen. 9800GTX hört sich halt schneller an als 8800GTX 
Wegen dem Preisverfall: die 8800GTX war eine rundum gelungene Karte, (die auch heute noch ganz oben mitspielt) damals ohne Konkurenz und mit Abstand die Schnellste. Mit der 9800GTX dagegen kann man wunderbar 3DMark gewinnen aber sie ist nicht rundum gelungen und die schnellste ist sie auch nicht 

MFG


----------



## push@max (10. Mai 2008)

Das ist schon unglaublich, was Nvidia vor gut 2 Jahren für einen Kracher auf den Markt gebracht hat, was das damals für ein großer technischer Vorsprung war! Da hat ATI heute immer noch so die liebe Not, nach so langer Zeit an die Leistung von Nvidia ranzukommen.

Normalerweise haben High End Karten im Spitzenbereich nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr viel zu melden.

heimlich, still und leise wurde da an einer echten Grafik-Bombe entwickelt!


----------



## der8auer (11. Mai 2008)

Ich sehe es schon kommen, dass die 9800GTX billiger als die 8800GTX wird  Zu recht


----------



## push@max (11. Mai 2008)

Wird die 8800GTX noch überhaupt hergestellt? oder räumen die Händler die Lager schon?


----------



## Player007 (11. Mai 2008)

Ne die 8800GTX wird nit mehr hergestellt, sind nur noch Restposten bei den Händlern (die werden aber auch nicht leer).

Gruß


----------



## push@max (11. Mai 2008)

Nvidia sollte die Produktion von der 9800GTX einstellen und dafür wieder die 8800GTX herstellen, weil auf den bereits produzierten 9800GTX's beleiben die glaub ich noch lange sitzen.


----------



## okam2 (16. Mai 2008)

obwohl meine 8800GTS (g92) gut gerannt ist (832core/2000shader/1120ram), hab ich
sie auch wieder versteigert, für 130.
hab nen "schnapper" gemacht, XFX 8800GTX 600M für 211! 
muss sagen, Crysis mit 1680x1050 ist jetzt, mit gleichen quallitäts einstellungen, sogar
mit AF + AA spielbar. das bild macht jetzt nicht mehr son "nervösen" eindruck.
man spürt deutlich die größere ram und die größe speicheranbindung!
... und nen wasserkühler von aquagrafix hab ich für knapp 50 geschossen... *freu*
damit lüppt die karte jetzt bei 632core/1512shader/1048ram.


----------



## push@max (16. Mai 2008)

Wann hast Du die 8800GTX für 211 gekauft? Weil die von XFX hat vor ungefähr 3 Wochen so viel gekostet, jetzt ist sie wieder auf 239 angestiegen.


----------



## Buzzz (18. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mir gestern eine 9800GTX von EVGA für 222 bestellt. Sollte der Preis weiter fallen werde ich wohl die 2te schneller holen ^^


----------



## Player007 (18. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist die 98GTX billiger.
9800GTX

@ Buzzz

Jetzt kannste dir deine 2. kaufen 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (20. Mai 2008)

So, jetzt ist die 9800GTX sogar billiger als die 8800GTX 

XFX Geforce 8800GTX   ==> 209,80

EVGA Gefroce 9800GTX ==> 209,67 

Auf geizhals.de findet ihr beide Karten.


----------



## wolfman1979 (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

die 9800GTX Lohnt sich leider gar nicht weil diese fast Langsamer bzw. gleich auf mit der 8800GTX ist!

Die 9800GTX hat leider nur 256-Bit und die 8800GTX satte 384-Bit und das merkt man, hätte die 9800GTX auch 384-Bit wäre diese um einiges Schneller, daher denke ich das die so günstig ist...

Tja da hat mal wieder nVidia nicht Überlegt und vorschnell was auf dem Markt geschmiessen, naja mir solls recht sein die 8800GTX war mir im mom eh zu Teuer aber da Sie nun für knapp 200 Euronen zu bekommen ist werde ich mir eine Kaufen^^


----------



## Player007 (24. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist wieder die 8800GTX billiger:

8800GTX:
Mix Computerversand GmbH

9800GTX:
Klick mich

Gruß


----------



## fielman (25. Mai 2008)

ich verstehe nicht so viel von dem kartenwirr warr möchte mir in dem preis segment von circa 200-220 euro ne neue karte holen habe noch ne 7950gx2 was würde sich da wirklich lohnen??


----------



## Player007 (25. Mai 2008)

Welche Auflösungen zockst du?

Wenn du höher als 1680*1050 zockst dann ne 8800GTX.
Bis 1680*1050 nimm nen 9800GTX.

Gruß


----------



## fielman (25. Mai 2008)

22 zoll 1680*1050 bringt die ausgabe was?? echt keine ahnung nur für 3frames würde ich mir keine neue karte holen wie hoch wäre der leistungs zuwachs..... nur ca??


----------



## Player007 (25. Mai 2008)

Also der Leistungszuwachst müsste schon ordentlich sein, da der Multi-GPU Support nit der beste ist.
Wenn du sowieso nur alte Games zockst, dann reicht deine alte.
Aber für Crysis lohnen sich die neuen schon enorm.

Hier sinds 50% mehr Power:
ComputerBase - Test: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 512 (Seite 24)

Gruß


----------



## fielman (25. Mai 2008)

spiele meistens nur neue games wie zb crysis und das was noch kommt


----------



## Player007 (25. Mai 2008)

Ja dann lohnt sich auf jeden Fall ne neue Graka.
Warte aber noch bis zum Juni, dann kommen die neuen Grakas raus, die nochmal nen gutes Stück schneller sind als die aktuellen Highend Grafikkarten.

Gruß


----------



## push@max (25. Mai 2008)

Ja, aber die neuen Karten werden keine 200 kosten.

Wie viel willst Du den ausgeben?


----------



## fielman (25. Mai 2008)

200-250 euronen


----------



## push@max (25. Mai 2008)

Glaubt man den aktuellen Spekulationen wird das Top-Modell, die 280GTX  rund 500 kosten, die 260GTX  so um die  400, also weit entfernt von den Preisen einer 88er oder 98er GTX.

Allerdings sind das nur Spekulation, da ist aber bestimmt etwas dran.

Wenn Du dir entweder die 8800GTX oder 9800GTX kaufen willst, greif ganz klar zur 8800GTX, weil sie in den Auflösungen die Du zocken möchtest schneller ist als die 9800GTX.


----------



## fielman (25. Mai 2008)

danke das alles hat mir sehr geholfen
mfg fielman


----------



## push@max (29. Mai 2008)

Heute ist auf geizhals erstmals eine 8800GTX unter die "magische" 200 Marke gefallen.

Für 199,66 kann eine* ASUS EN8800GTX* gekauft werden.

...immer ein bitchen schneller


----------



## xxcenturioxx (1. Juni 2008)

Ich finde sogar, dass eine 8800 GTX IMMER die bessere Wahl ist. Selbst wenn sie nur gleich schnell wie ne 9800 GTX is bei gleicher Auflösung..kann man bei der 8800 GTX sicher noch fett AA und AF reinschrauben wo der 9800 GTX dann die Puste ausgeht.. 
Und wenn man auf 1280x1024 zockt. Ich würde trotzdem immernoch viel lieber die 8800 GTX nehmen.
Hab ja auch noch meine übertaktete 8800 GTS 640 ..


----------



## Player007 (2. Juni 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ich finde sogar, dass eine 8800 GTX IMMER die bessere Wahl ist. Selbst wenn sie nur gleich schnell wie ne 9800 GTX is bei gleicher Auflösung..kann man bei der 8800 GTX sicher noch fett AA und AF reinschrauben wo der 9800 GTX dann die Puste ausgeht..
> Und wenn man auf 1280x1024 zockt. Ich würde trotzdem immernoch viel lieber die 8800 GTX nehmen.
> Hab ja auch noch meine übertaktete 8800 GTS 640 ..



Also für 1280*1024 ohne AA/AF würde ich nicht die 8800GTX nehmen, da der Stromverbrauch viel zu hoch ist, außerdem fehlt ihr dann auch die Rechenleistung im Vergleich zur der 9800GTX, wo die Taktraten viel höher sind.

Aber bin wirklich gespannt, wie das jetzt so mit der neuen Gen. aussieht. 

Gruß


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juni 2008)

für 200 würde ich mir ehrlichgesagt lieber eine 9800GTX kaufen
was ich auch demnächst machen werde nur ich weiß nict welche ich nehmen soll ich ringe gerade mit der Entscheidung Evga 9800GTX für 199 bei alternate oder die normale von XFX für 224 dafür aber mit besserer Ausstattung soviel ich weiß bitte sagt welche von beiden sollte ich nehmen
und nur so zur Info JA ich will die 98 nicht die 88 ich habe nämlich nur einen "19 TFT den BenQ FP93GX+ also ist die höchste auflösung "nur" 1280x1024

Edit: übrigens habe ich vor sie ein wenig zu Übertakten also sollte sie gut zu übertakten sein mit dem Bios was drauf ist wenn nicht und die max. Taktraten vom BIOS abhängig sind müsst ihr mir noch nen kleinen Crashkurs geben wie man ein NV-Bios flasht


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> für 200 würde ich mir ehrlichgesagt lieber eine 9800GTX kaufen
> was ich auch demnächst machen werde nur ich weiß nict welche ich nehmen soll ich ringe gerade mit der Entscheidung Evga 9800GTX für 199 bei alternate oder die normale von XFX für 224 dafür aber mit besserer Ausstattung soviel ich weiß bitte sagt welche von beiden sollte ich nehmen
> und nur so zur Info JA ich will die 98 nicht die 88 ich habe nämlich nur einen "19 TFT den BenQ FP93GX+ also ist die höchste auflösung "nur" 1280x1024
> 
> Edit: übrigens habe ich vor sie ein wenig zu Übertakten also sollte sie gut zu übertakten sein mit dem Bios was drauf ist wenn nicht und die max. Taktraten vom BIOS abhängig sind müsst ihr mir noch nen kleinen Crashkurs geben wie man ein NV-Bios flasht



Ich habe exakt den gleichen Monitor wie du, und weil mir am Wochenende meine Grafikkarte "abgeraucht" ist, hab ich mich auch mal ein wenig umgesehen.

Auf computerbase fand ich einen Vergleich zwischen 88 und 98 und in den Auflösungen, die der Monitor hergibt ist die 9800GTX ein wenig besser ComputerBase - Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX (SLI) (Seite 8)


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juni 2008)

toll wen ich mir das so ansehe ist die 9800 GTX ja eig immer schneller als die 88GTX
außer in 1600x scheißmichtot mit mehr als 4xAA und 16xAF
aber da ich das sowieso nicht brauche ist die 9800GTX perfekt für mich
trozdem weiß ich immer noch nicht welche ich nun nehmen soll die XFX oder die Evga???


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juni 2008)

ich sage nur 189 für die Evga wer da nicht zupackt ist selbst dran schuld boa ist das geil heut nachmittag war sie noch bei 194 und gestern noch bei 199 man merkt wirklich das die neue Gen. bald kommt
wenn si morgen noch billiger ist schlage ich 100%ig zu


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2008)

Jop, der Preis fällt beinahe täglich um ein paar Euro.

Die Karten von EVGA und XFX unterscheiden sich von den Taktraten her garnicht, ich würd deshalb zur günstigeren EVGA greifen.


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juni 2008)

ich meine wegen Ausstattungs-Gründen das die Taktraten identisch sind weiß ich ist ja auch vollkommenes Referenzdesign nach Nvidia Vorgabe aber bei der XFX gibts noch nen Spiel dazu CoH glaube ich oder das Add-On
und ein paar Kabel nur lohnt sich das also rechtfertigt das den Preiunterschied 189 229


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juni 2008)

und nochmal ne frage was ist den eigentlich nun dieser kleine weiß-graue Punkt hinten an der Slotblende weiß das jemand hatt ja mächtig fragen aufgeworfen nach den ersten Bildern


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2008)

bei Abtron wird nur eine Treiber-CD und die Karte geliefert.

Bei Mix gibt es mehr Zubehör, die Frage musst du dir selber stellen, was du von dem ganzen Kram brauchst.

Die Treiber CD kannste dir schenken, weil die Treiber meist veraltet sind, ob du das Spiel und den Türanhänger brauchst musst du halt selber entscheiden.

Aber wie siehts mit den Adaptern aus? Haste einen DVI auf VGA Adapter und noch genügend Stromstecker/Adapter?


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juni 2008)

ich habe ein 550W von BeQuiet leider noch bevor der shice PCI-E2.0 Anschluss eingeführt wurde gekauft daran sin aber 2x6pol PCI-E anschlüsse also genau das richtige für (m)eine 9800GTX
muss man eig beim Grakatausch von NV zu NV die Treiber nochmal neu instalieren oder würde die GTX sofort erkannt werden???
DVI-VGA habe ich (von meiner XFX) aber den Monitor kann ich ja anschliesen wo ich will


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juni 2008)

die 9800GTX zieht im Preis wieder ein wenig nach oben jedenfalls die von XFX
die standart von XFX kostst 239 heut nachmittag lag sie noch 10 darunter
die Zotac AMP! ist aber unverändert auf 226
die Club 3d ist bei alternate nicht mehr lagernd (224)
die Evga liegt weiterhin bei 189
die Sparkle Karte ist jetzt auf 224


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Juni 2008)

bei den preisdifferenzen rate ich klar zur EVGA karte. beim übertakten sollte es egal sein, da sie fast alle referenzdesign haben und somit eh den gleichen kühler. Für die 30, die die anderen karten mehr kosten, kannst du eher problemlos deinen ram auf 4GB anheben... bringt dann auch sicherlich mehr


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juni 2008)

wenn ich Blödmann doch nur heute bestellt hätte.
jetzt ist die EVGA nicht mehr lieferbar so ein Mist

edit ohh ich mein gestern wenn ich gestern bestellt hätte

mano konnt ich mich vlt in den Popo beissen

EDIT 2: nun ist sie wieder verfügbar für 189 aber jetzt habe ich schon wo anders bestellt was ist das denn für ne ******* Alternate ich hasse dich


----------



## push@max (3. Juni 2008)

Was musste nun bei alternate blechen?


----------



## CeresPK (4. Juni 2008)

habe gerdade nochmal geguckt und jetzt ist sie wieder aus dem Sortiment genommen
nun ist die billigste bei Alternate die von Sparkle.
habe irwie den Eindruck die wollen schnell alles was an GF9800GTX da ist los werden



push@max schrieb:


> Was musste nun bei alternate blechen?


bei Alternate muus ich gar nix blechen ich habe woanders bestellt wo die Evga noch 220 kost
dafür nur 5 Versand und ich konnte da bequem aus von hier bezahlen ohne Online Banking

Edit: so sie ist jetzt da und ist wirklich ziehmlich groß werde vlt nen kleinen Lesertest auf eigene Faust veranstallten aber nur vlt wenn ich Zeit haben sollte und ich von meinem Kumpel Endlich mal Crysis ausgeliehen bekomme


----------



## push@max (7. Juni 2008)

Mach mal ein Foto von dem Schmuckstück


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juni 2008)

joa ich habe schon welche Gemacht die werde ich aber erstmal bei mir im Sysprofil veröffentlichen und das mach ich auch erst heut abend jetzt hab ich keinen Bock mehr dazu
Obwohl!!
na gut ich stelle gleich welche rein muss aber erstmal Uploaden


EDIT: OK hier ist das gute Stück
ist wirklich ziehmlich lang aber in mein Extremeengine passt es rein (grade so) Ich habe auch einen kleinen Größenvergleich mit meiner 8800GTS hinzugefügt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was mich ein wenig stört sind die Evga Sticker auf der Karte sie liegen nicht richtig auf oder stehen vom Kühler ab das ist für eine High-End Karte eigentlich nicht wünschenswert

EDIT 4:
Ich habe shice unscharfe Bilder Hochgeladen fällt mir gerade so auf aber das muss erstmal reichen sorry


----------



## mFuSE (7. Juni 2008)

ahh .. kenne ich doch irgendwo her 


Eigentlich wars nicht geplant .. aber jetzt habe ich dann doch eine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juni 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> ahh .. kenne ich doch irgendwo her
> 
> 
> Eigentlich wars nicht geplant .. aber jetzt habe ich dann doch eine:



wie hoch kannst du deine denn takten???
kommen bei dir auch immer Fehler das der Anzeigetreiber Wiederhergestellt werden musste wenn du sie zu hoch taktest


----------



## push@max (7. Juni 2008)

@Cerespk91 Kannst Du irgendwann mal paar Vergleichswerte nachliefern? Mich würd der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der 8800GTS und der 9800GTX interesieren.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte die GTS 640 und im Vergleich zu dieser sind die Werte eigentlich relativ Hoch (außer in den 3D Marks)
in 3DMark 06 habe ich zwar nur ca.1700 Punkte mehr aber sie ist in Crysis auf jeden fall viel schneller
ich habe zwar noch keine Benches aber die Demo läuft auf 1280x960 oder1280x800 (ja ich weiß komische Auflösungen aber ich zocke am liebsten mit denen
in Very High nicht ganz flüssig manchmal bricht es ein aber im Schnitt habe ich immer 30 FPS oder mehr
mit der 8800 GTS 640 hatte ich diese FPS Zahl gerade mal mit High in den Einstellungen Very High war es Unspielbar mit seinen 10-15 FPS
also für mich ist es schon ein großer Unterschied was die Spiele-Leistung angeht
achja im Vantage habe ich auch nochmal messen können (dank der 2 E-Mail Adressen von mir) und da habe ich mit der GTS 4900 Punkte gehabt (mit OC) bei der GTX (auch mit OC) habe ich auch nur einen kleinen Leistungsgewinn von etwa 800 Punkten
ich glaube aber das ich diese Werte mit der GTS alle bekommen habe als meine CPU auf 3,6GHz getaktet war, die GTX habe ich nur mit 3,15 getestet


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juni 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> wie hoch kannst du deine denn takten???
> kommen bei dir auch immer Fehler das der Anzeigetreiber Wiederhergestellt werden musste wenn du sie zu hoch taktest


 

Hi ich habe meine auf den gleichen Werten wie du. Bekomme ich den selben Fehler wenn ich sie zu hoch takte.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juni 2008)

OK dann ist das anscheinend normal finde es nur schade das mann nicht viel höher gehen kann wenn ich bedenke das ich mit der GTS 20% mehr Leistung rausholen konnte
aber die beiden Karten kann man ja nicht vergleichen vlt hilft ja auch ein anderes Bios etwa das der e-Geforce 9800GTX SSC 

wow mir ist grade aufgefallen das der Post den ich vor diesem hier geschrieben habe ziehmlich schwere Kost ist, habe ihn deshalb ein wenig verändert hoffe er liest sich jetzt besser


----------



## push@max (28. Juli 2008)

bei geizhals wird eine XFX 8800GTX für super günstige 135€ gelistet 

Der Preisfall bei den Nvidia-Karten ist in letzter Zeit ziemlich heftig


----------



## Buzzz (3. August 2008)

Wenn man so viele Karten auf den Markt haut kein Wunder


----------



## push@max (3. August 2008)

Ich find das ganze wunderbar, allerdings ist man mit dem Neukauf einer Karte irgendwie unentschlossen, bis die Karte geliefert wird, ist sie wieder paar Euro billiger


----------



## Buzzz (3. August 2008)

Ja, als ich meine 9800GTX kaufte kostete sie 222€. Eine Woche später wurde sie für 198€ rausgehauen.


----------



## push@max (3. August 2008)

Wenn ich an den Preis der 8800GTX beim Release denke, das waren damals um die 600€, könnte ich mir jetzt ein Triple-SLI System bauen und hätte damit trotzdem noch eine Menge Geld gespart...okay ich weiss, es sind mittlerweile fast 2 Jahre verstrichen aber weil die Karte damals so eingeschlagen hat und noch heute zu den Besten gehört, stelle ich solche Vergleiche gerne an


----------



## bobby (11. August 2008)

push@max hat vollkommen recht die 8800gtx serie war  und ist immer noch sehr gut


----------



## SilentKilla (11. August 2008)

Ich habe meine 8800GTX letztes Jahr im Oktober für 458 Euro gekauf, da war sie schon fast ein Jahr alt. Ich bereue den Kauf bis heute nicht.


----------



## locojens (12. August 2008)

Ich bin auch immernoch zufrieden mit meiner 8800GTX und das seit ca. März letzten Jahres. Da ich in letzter Zeit eh wenig daddel wird die wohl auch noch eine Weile in meinem "Rechenknecht" bleiben.


----------



## push@max (22. August 2008)

Heftig ist dieser Preis hier 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - NVIDIA - EVGA GF9800GX2


----------



## Player007 (22. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Heftig ist dieser Preis hier
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - NVIDIA - EVGA GF9800GX2



Der Preis ist wirklich krass, ne GX2 für 234€, geilo ^^
Ne 9800GTX+ gibts imo auch schon für 150€.
Der Preisverfall bei Grafikkarten hält weiter an, die Kunden freuts 

Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. August 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist wirklich krass, ne GX2 für 234€, geilo ^^
> Ne 9800GTX+ gibts imo auch schon für 150€.
> Der Preisverfall bei Grafikkarten hält weiter an, die Kunden freuts
> 
> Gruß



Japp die Preise sind wirklich so dermaßen im Keller wie noch nie....wie dem auch sein, mich als Kaüfer solls nur freuen 

HD 3870 X2 für 156€ *klick* 
9800 GX2 für 235€ *klick* 

Wenn das Problem mit den Mikrorucklern noch in Griff bekommen wird dann kann man mit den Karten noch ein richtig gutes Schnäppchen machen....


----------



## push@max (25. August 2008)

Ich fass es nicht, wie schnell die Preise fallen...die 8800GTX oder Ultra waren über ein Jahr preislich bei über 500 Euronen angesiedelt, eine wesentlich aufwendigere 9800GX2 fällt bereits nach paar Monaten um über 50% im Preis, dabei gehört sie immer noch zur absoluten Leistungsspitze!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich fass es nicht, wie schnell die Preise fallen...die 8800GTX oder Ultra waren über ein Jahr preislich bei über 500 Euronen angesiedelt, eine wesentlich aufwendigere 9800GX2 fällt bereits nach paar Monaten um über 50% im Preis, dabei gehört sie immer noch zur absoluten Leistungsspitze!


Tja...so was nennt man Marktwirtschaft....


----------



## push@max (25. August 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Tja...so was nennt man Marktwirtschaft....



leider hat man in den letzten beiden Jahren nicht so viel davon mitbekommen...eine 8800GTX 500~550€, Arbeitsspeicher auch viel teurer als jetzt, eine Core2Duo 6700 bei 700€, eine 6850 (2 Kerner) um die 1000 Flocken

Man konnte sich noch niemals günstiger einen High-End PC zusammenstellen.


----------



## mFuSE (25. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> leider hat man in den letzten beiden Jahren nicht so viel davon mitbekommen...eine 8800GTX 500~550€, Arbeitsspeicher auch viel teurer als jetzt, eine Core2Duo 6700 bei 700€, eine 6850 (2 Kerner) um die 1000 Flocken
> 
> Man konnte sich noch niemals günstiger einen High-End PC zusammenstellen.




Wunderbares Beispiel was passiert wenn es an Konkurrenz fehlt


----------

